# LGD Knuckle Grip



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure if anyone ever tried this, but it turns out to provide excellent support.

I am assuming this won't work for all slingshots though


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Personally I don't like the idea of it I think I would hit my hand. However I'm pretty sure Bill Herriman has said before that his wife won a competition putting her finger between the forks(I think I'm correct but Bill may say otherwise) .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, I heard it from TEX too... anyway you can try *Rufus Hussey method*, I tried it shoot well to me


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

@Gwil: That's cool that other people have tried it, which isn't a surprise, would live to see the more talented do this so I can improve. you really don't have to worry about finger,wrist,fork hits if you follow dgui's tip with twisting the pouch 1/4 turn.. physics won't allow a hit (Well at least that has been probably the only guarantee that I have experienced since picking up this hobby) .

@e-shot: Yeah, that Rufus is insane with the slingshot, I remember seeing him back . Not sure if this will necessarily be my "method" like I said it happened by accident







... I have only tried this today for a short while, I need to give it a few more tries before I determine if this will be my main method with this fork... but I am a big PFS fan so it's hard to say...

thanks for the comments

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Even though it was done before, for you it is like you were the first one. So a good felling all the same. You obviously are not mentally pigeon holed.

Good job.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw a youtube video of someone shooting like that. I tried it. Personally, I cant shoot like that as I shoot "gangsta" style. Nice fork by the way!!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I found Tex's video HERE

Yes he does mention his wife grips differently, but it's more of a thumb around one of the forks type of thing,,, I would be interested in seeing that style of shooting though.

@Rayshot Thanks... and LOL on the "mentally pigeon holed"

@NF... Thanks for the complement ,, yeah I am trying 'gansta' style with Hayes "HTS" I like that as well, I will eventually find my 'thing'.

with that being said,, I am hitting the can more consistently now,,, not sure if its' this style or continuous practice, maybe a combination of both

I have attached some photos so you can get a better look at the difference in this fork.. with the 'standard' way the forks arc out and up... with it reversed and "knuckle gripped" you can see the arc is more up and forward.

LGD


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I like it, I'd bet you can get a strong grip with this style.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i think its how the chinese hold


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Forefinger may a good guide for shooting. I use the forefinger as a general guide for The Glove Shooter, But, any Style or ShowBoat will work.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Not sure if anyone ever tried this, but it turns out to provide excellent support.
> 
> I am assuming this won't work for all slingshots though


That was a Nice Smooth Form and Release. I like the unusual shape of the Fork you are sporting.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Darrell

Yes, I was think that it would be nice to have a fork where I can grip it and point in the same manner of The Glove Shooter but that would really be an unusual looking fork









Thanks for the "form and release" comment as well,,, I have drasticly/miraculously improved since shooting this way... I can't wait till the weekend so I can make more targets (beer cans







) I hope I can do well on camera.

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

theres a guy i know who puts his thumb on the inside, where you put your index finger in the video, i thought he was going to hit his thumb but he didnt, he shoots flip style. i cringed every time he took a shot.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am going to make some more videos of this grip in action. the angle of the forks definitely aids in shooting like this. I am rather enjoying it.

LGD


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Another proof that there is nothing on earth to do wich is not done before by someone else.









I was just carving a new natural fork yesterday when I had the same idea to hold a slingshot like this... and I've not read your post!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

El Topo said:


> Another proof that there is nothing on earth to do wich is not done before by someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well don't let that stop you,, I am telling you this is a great way to shoot.

1) you are "pointing" at the target,, and that's where the ammo will go.
2) you are using the proper muscles in your arm for great support.
3) its unique









I am having someone make a custom,,, keep an eye out for it here on SSF.

LGD


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> I saw a youtube video of someone shooting like that. I tried it. Personally, I cant shoot like that as I shoot "gangsta" style. Nice fork by the way!!!


I shoot gangsta too, and I sometimes put my thumb through the fork (on naturals) if the prongs are tall enough to avoid any possibility of a thumb hit. It's sort of a happy medium between hammer and finger braced.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Another proof that there is nothing on earth to do wich is not done before by someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well don't let that stop you,, I am telling you this is a great way to shoot.

1) you are "pointing" at the target,, and that's where the ammo will go.
2) you are using the proper muscles in your arm for great support.
3) its unique









I am having someone make a custom,,, keep an eye out for it here on SSF.

LGD
[/quote]

hey!

I cannot ever be stopped









I've found a fresh natural fork very similar to the one you use in this video for the "new" technique. when it's dry and carved I will make a few pics and maybe a video of me trying to shoot it this way.









greetings!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

When I return home I'm going to Knuckle up and video. Might be on my way sometimes this morning. I just want to shoot something.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That would be cool to see you Knuckled up Darrell ,,

LGD


----------

